# Varmint Rifle



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

.223 or .22-250? I know both have their advantages, but im thinking of buying a Sako 75 grey wolf for a varmint caliber. unless somebody out there has used this gun and has a better suggestion


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i have not used the specific gun, however i do have experience with both calibers. and i much say that my personal preference is the 22-250. little bit hotter, little more behind it. i just like it a little better than the 223. theres my 2 cents, if u have any questions, just post back, or u can send me a private message. thanx,


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

22-250 hands down.. reach out there and touch the vermin... and do yourself a favor.. get some high magnification scope with adjustable objective and a target dot reticle


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

well im not getting the gun for a while yet, but i know already it will be a Nikon monarch scope on it.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I know the monarch 6.5x20 is available with a target dot.. not sure what the dot size is though.. should be a good scope. Ever consider a Mueller scope?.. they are a good scope, have an illuminated dot, and you can get 2 for the price of the nikon.


----------



## possum daddy (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree on the 22-250. It offers a little more in the power/range area. The only reason I would opt for the .223 is if you plan to do a lot of shooting and you don't handload. Ammo is a lot more available and less expensive for the .223.


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I have to agree with the evaluation of Nikons.

Seriously, pick up a Nikon and pick up a cheaper scope in the same power with the same features. Look through both. Which is the expensive glass? Can't tell, can ya? Now try looking through it in the dark. Still can't tell, eh?

Here's my advice though: Go with a 50mm objective. I'd been using 40s for a while before I stepped up to a big 6.5-24x50mm. The wider field of vision helps with target acquisition at any range and magnification, and sucks light in like a black hole. That, and you look like the $h!t shooting it.

Unless you're always banging your rifle around through thick brush, in qhich case a smaller, slimmer scope is probly better.

For reference, my NcStar 6.5-24x50 came with an illuminated retical, adjustable objective, and finger-adjustable knobs, at a price of $120. I love the damn thing.


----------

